# Non- Alcoholic beer



## Royston46 (Jul 11, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

Im going to a BBQ saturday and wanted to take a non- alcoholic beer with me instead of drinking low calorie soft drinks. Can anyone recommend a non-alcoholic beer

i have heard that ERDINGER Non- Alcohol is supposed to be good.


----------



## LeeLee (Jul 11, 2013)

I quite like the taste of all the low alcohol beers that I've tried, but haven't investigated the carb content.  Worth checking.  Enjoy the BBQ.


----------



## Copepod (Jul 11, 2013)

I've heard of Erdinger non alcoholic beer - and no doubt will try it as it's a sponsor of Henley Triathlon, where I'll be marshalling in September. But as I don't really like lager, prefering real ale type beer, I don't think it will be a great success. 

I prefer to cycle, instead of driving, to places where I can drink beer - like about 7km each way to a 5km running race tonight, where entry fee includes 1/2 pint real beer


----------



## LeeLee (Jul 11, 2013)

It's a wheat beer.  It's on the Tesco website, but I couldn't see the nutritional info.


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 11, 2013)

Like you Copepod i like real ale & walk to & from pub. 1 mile there & 1.5mile on the way back   (walk the beer off )  (not keen on chmicals in lager)


----------



## Copepod (Jul 11, 2013)

Another sensible person, Hobie! 

Have pumped up bike tyres, having left bike unattended for 5 days while away from home, ready to cycle to race, then run, drink real ale from local brewery, possibly have chips from van, then cycle home - a very good evening all round, I reckon! Reckon that exercise will equal the calories injested


----------



## megga (Jul 29, 2013)

If you like beer (and i do like beer) i find the none alcoholic stuff normaly tastes like cardboard, but there is one and everyone i know that has tred it says how nice it is Bavaria. I get it from ASDA in bottles, but Tesco do it in tins, i can drink i all night its not that bad at all. It does have carbs and i find that 1 unit for 1 pint does me fine, and i dont have to worry about going low later that night or the next day.
But what i cant understand is that you still have to be over 18 to buy it, its 0%, but you can buy the shandy at any age and that has a small amount of alcohol in????


----------

